# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Touring the Universe

## TheFridge

<p>Have you ventured beyond Ubuntu’s default GNOME desktop applications? There’s a wealth of great tools available in the Ubuntu repositories. The <em>Universe</em> is a huge place, and it’s easy to get overwhelmed by the amount of software available. But don’t worry, because Jorge ‘whiprush’ Castro will pilot our guided tour of <em>universe</em> applications that will make you fall in love with Ubuntu all over again. Whether you’re an experienced user or brand new to Linux, there’s always new hidden gems in Ubuntu waiting to be discovered.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## az

There is nothing like spending a weekend or two installing package after package...

----------

